# GoodReads.com Accounts?



## Cloud (May 13, 2012)

*Who here has a goodreads account?*

*What's your username?*

I had been meaning to start a goodreads account for some time and when I was reminded of the site by starconstant recently, I did.

It's one of the few sites I like to kill time on that's not blocked at work - so I've got a couple of hundred books on my account now (during the quiet times at work), got the correct covers selected so they look right to me, started scoring them - and so far reviewed just the one book I finished a couple of days ago!

I've just set my profile at:
http://www.goodreads.com/CloudReads

But that doesn't seem to be working yet (may take 24 hours to activate?) so can currently be found here.
Cloud (CloudReads) - Cardiff, The United Kingdom (244 books)

Would be nice to link up with some forum faces on goodreads


----------



## Kelise (May 13, 2012)

We have a thread for this here: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/1548-goodreads.html

If we could keep everything in the one thread, that would be lovely  Easier in the long run, and so forth.


----------



## Cloud (May 14, 2012)

Ah-ha! _Crazy_ me for looking for a book related thread in the book board


----------



## Kelise (May 14, 2012)

I could be wrong - my memory isn't that great at the moment - but I don't think we had this section of the forum when the thread was originally made  

It could probably be moved, depends on what the mods of this area think best.


----------



## Janga (May 14, 2012)

My GoodReads profile is in my sig


----------

